# Hermit crabs!!!!



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

SO cute!!! I really want one! Anyone have some / that can tell me how to keep them happiest and clean  also some info on their life, etc


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## relken0608 (Jul 11, 2013)

My niece got some but kept them in my room and let me take care of them. They were sort of high maintenance, temp and humidity had to be high all the time. In winter once I found mine out of his shell because he got too dry and was searching for water. They're really social like rats and you need 2+ otherwise they'll die. They use a mix of reptile sand and moss-dirt stuff in the tank. They like fruits and veffies and appreciate a wide diet. Obviously though, they don't eat much so you'll be taking the fruit pieces out of their cage before they can rot away. 

Very skittish and hide in their shells a lot. Even after you take them out you have to sit still and quiet for a couple minutes before theyll peek out and walk around. THESE FRICKERS RUN SURPRISINGLY FAST!!! I didn't think they'd have that much gusto in them haha they aren't uncatchable but it certainly took my by surprise when mine suddenly took off running. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

